# Look Here!!! Get A Discount On Your Favorite Makeup Brands!



## ndn-ista (Apr 14, 2008)

Here everyone! So, I will be getting my MAC Pro card soon (its in the mail right now). So excited! I was researching if other brands have a program like mac and with discounts. I found this and I think this will be VERY helpful for MA's.

BeneFit-
Mail or fax copy of license & contact information to:
BeneFit Cosmetics
re: makeup artist program
685 Market St. 7th floor
San Francisco, CA 94105
fax: (415) 781-3930

Cinema Secrets-
10% discount. Call their number (818-846-0579) to ask for the makeup artist discount when ordering.

Lorac-
40% discount, provide union card, resume, certification, etc. Discount applicable to mail order only (800-845-0705). Fax information to 818-678-3930

Makeup Forever-
35% discount. Fax info (for US residents) to 212-925-9561. Call 212-941-9337 for more info.

NARS-
30% discount. Email [email protected] for application form and requirements.

Smashbox-
35% discount
WE REQUIRE ONE OF THE FOLLOWING:
Agency card with photo id
Professional tear sheet with your name on it with photo id
Valid union card with your photo id
-OR-
WE REQUIRE TWO OF THE FOLLOWING:
Professional agency letter of reference with business card & photo id
Crew call list with press material & photo id
Valid makeup artistry certificate (within the last 5 years) & photo id
Please fax the requirements for verification and include the following:
Full name
Address, city, state & zip code
Home & Work/Cell phone numbers
E-mail address

Once approved, Smashbox cosmetics will issue a professional 40% discount authorization letter. You may place an order by calling 888.763.1361 or fax 310.558.1491.

Stila-
40% discount
Mail 2 credentials (bus. card, license, etc) plus a copy of a photo ID along with address & phone number to:
Stila Cosmetics, Inc.,
Corporate Headquarters
2801 Hyperion Avenue #102
Los Angeles, CA 90027

Sue Devitt Studio-
40% for professional makeup artists
888-870-1150

Temptu-
20% product discount, 15% equipment discount
Accepts proof of MAC PRO membership as proof of profession. Fax info to 212-675-4075. Call 212-675-4000 for details

Vincent Longo Cosmetics-
30% for professional makeup artists
877-LONGO99

Hope this helps you guys!


----------



## ndn-ista (Apr 14, 2008)

whoops, didn't catch another thread already started 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





thanks cobi.


----------



## COBI (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't know if you meant your second post to be on the rude side because no one has "thanked you" in the 19 hours since you posted originally, but there is a thread dedicated to this under "Industry Discussions".  http://specktra.net/f194/industry-pr...scounts-47720/ 

Your list is identical to martygreene's post on that thread except that after Longo, martygreene's list has 5 additional companies, and there is a link to a MUA union with additional discounts: http://www.798members.com/discount.asp  and several other companies are listed by others on that thread.

You should always try a search before posting a new thread, particularly on industry-type topics; most industry-related topics have been discussed at least once.


----------

